# The death of our constitution



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is as much the fault of Republicans as Democrats because none of them have the nerve to stop Obama. They would all give up American and it's freedom because they fear being called a racist more than they fear socialism or full fledged Marxist communism. The majority of them can not call themselves true patriots. Only Ted Cruz, Rand Paul and a handful can.



> Members of Congress and constitutional law experts testified before the House Judiciary Committee on Wednesday, warning that the legislative branch is in danger of ceding its power in the face of an "imperial presidency."
> 
> The hearing, "Enforcing the President's Constitutional Duty to Faithfully Execute the Laws," focused on the multiple areas President Barack Obama has bypassed Congress, ranging from healthcare and immigration to marriage and welfare rules.
> 
> Jonathan Turley, Shapiro Professor of Public Interest Law at George Washington University, testified that the expansion of executive power is happening so fast that America is at a "constitutional tipping point."


For the full story: http://freebeacon.com/the-imperial-presidency/


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does congress really want a revolution? Seems to me they are testing the waters to see what will happen.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman,

You throw around words like conservative and marxist and liberal and socialist, but you really don't understand much. If you want to stop Obama I suggest you first stop supporting the people/orgs getting him elected.

http://www.lobowatch.org/adminclient/WolfPolitics3/go

If you are not part of the solution then you are part of the problem.

A talking head not saying anything.

Would you like to discuss Land Tawney, Dave Dittloff, Tom France from the National Wildlife Federation and their forays into North Dakota?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Would you like to discuss


Not when it hijacks a thread.

Shaug you don't want a discussion, you never do. You simply want to get in the mud again. Your post really isn't that political, it belongs in the hot topics. Go there and see if anyone wants to play with you.

I'll see if there is a way to move a single post for you. This one is sidelining the discussion for your pet subjects.

You and I are already talking about this on another site. If you want it on this site take it to the proper form.


----------

